

Obscene image shown on hacked US billboard - blahedo
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-32826351

======
blahedo
They delicately avoid describing the image itself, other than "an obscene
image favoured by internet pranksters". I thought goatse was out of fashion
these days, but perhaps it's a different one I'm not thinking of?

